# Books real or copy



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Someone gave this to me.I assumed it was a copy,but I think it is whats called an "unpublished copy" .
Any ideas.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If I can verify that's not a copy I might sell it if anybody wants it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

There's an identical one on Ebay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Araucanas-...314563?hash=item2f11284483:g:VV8AAOSwCtJaD69n


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice find! It will be great to watch the eBay item and see what they actually sell it for.


----------

